#ubuntu-dk 2011-02-21
<Ubuntubruger1> Jeg kommer til installations siden hvor den skriver 2.5gb free ok. power ok internet har ingen forbindelse fordi jeg kører mit internet gennen mobil gennen itunes. kan man ikke installer ubuntu uden internet forbindelse ?
<Ubuntubruger7> Er der nogen?
<Ubuntubruger7> Hallo?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger7, gør som der står i topic
<lars_t_h> uden "-tegnene
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål Jeg skal have opdateret Ubuntu 9.04 til 10.10 fra en cd, hvad gør jeg?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger7, du kan ikke lave det som en stor opgradering, så du skal lave det som en ny installation - kalds også en clean install
<Ubuntubruger7> Ok, så bare installere Ubuntu forfra, tak for hjælpen :-)
<lars_t_h> skal du opradere er det 9.04 -> 9.10, 9.10 -> 10.04, 10.04->10.10
<MikeDK> passer ikke
<MikeDK> aah sludder det er mig der vrøvler sry
<MikeDK> fik lige set forkert
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, det står i release notes, dog simplere hvis 9.04 var en LTS
<MikeDK> men noget helt andet er, at 9.10 kan der slet ikke hentes updates til overhovedet
 * lars_t_h husker ikke om 9.04 er en LTS
<MikeDK> har ttestet den her forleden
<lars_t_h> ja den er for gammel
<Ubuntubruger7> Det er nok også nemmere at installere OS fra starten....også fordi der ikke er så mange vigtige ting på denne computer, skulle bare lige se om det kunne lade sig gøre udenom den vej :-)
<Ubuntubruger7> Tak for hjælpen gutter
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger7, hvis du har en seperat partition til /home, kan du undgå at slette den, men det er ikke så nemt
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger7, du skal bare sørge for at få lavet backup af hvad du skal ha gemt
<Ubuntubruger7> Det gør ikke noget, denne computer er formateret til kun at bruge Ubuntu og til at afprøve styresystemet, så at installere forfra gør ikke spor
<Ubuntubruger7> Som sagt, jeg ville se om det kunne lade sig gøre at opdatere direkte fra 9.04 til 10.10...er på en internetforbindelse der betales efter forbrug så, opdaterer ikke så meget gennem nettet :-/
<Ubuntubruger7> Jeg smutter nu
#ubuntu-dk 2011-02-22
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg har nogen problemer med en mus der ikke køre flydene er der nogen der kan hjælpe
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger2, har du sikret dig det ikke er skidt i sensoren?
<AJenbo> mange optiske mus har også svært ved flader i bestemte farver eller mønstre
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger2, og hvordan er den tilsluttet
<MikeDK> kunne være et bluetooth-problem
<MikeDK> hvis den altså er tilsluttet via bluetooth
<cromag> jeg har en maskine med 9.10 på, som giver en fejl på en af profilerne: "Configuration for gnome power manager has not been instatlled correctly" - hvordan kan jeg fixe når det kun er på 1 af 2 profiler på en maskine ?
<cromag> profil = bruger
<cromag> nå..
<cromag> det var config defaults den fejlede med i stedet.
<cromag> jeg tror jeg fik det fixet.
<Ubuntubruger0> en som kan hjælpe mig med at få codmw2 til at virke
<Ubuntubruger0> "?spørgsmål"
<Ubuntubruger2_> Hej, nogen med forstand på netværkskort m.h.t. Ubuntu?
<Ubuntubruger2_> Jeg sidder og har problemer med mit Atheros AR5007
<Ubuntubruger2_> ?spørgsmål Hej, nogen med forstand på netværkskort m.h.t. Ubuntu?
<Munksgaard> Ubuntubruger2_: hvad har du af problemer?
<Ubuntubruger2_> Jeg kunne til at starte med, ikke få mit kort til at virke overhovedet
<Ubuntubruger2_> Så prøvede jeg nogle forskellige fixes, og nu kan den bare ikke forbinde til noget
<Munksgaard> dvs. nu kan du snakke med kortet, men det vil ikke forbinde
<Munksgaard> ?
<Ubuntubruger2_> Jep
<Munksgaard> og hvilken version af ubuntu kører du?
<Ubuntubruger2_> Jeg har forsøgt at installere linux-backports-modules-intrepid, men den kan ikke findes
<Ubuntubruger2_> 10.04 tror jeg
<Ubuntubruger2_> Ja, det lyder rigtigt
<soren> Intrepid er *gammel*.
<Ubuntubruger2_> Jeg har forsøgt en mængde af fixes rundt omkring på nettet, men intet virker
<Munksgaard> prøv lige at køre 'lsb_release -r' og sig hvad den siger
<Ubuntubruger2_> 10.10
<Munksgaard> prøvede du at installere de begrænsede drivers?
<Ubuntubruger2_> Hvad mener du?
<Munksgaard> (restricted drivers) under system > administration eller deromkring
<Ubuntubruger2_> 'Additional Drivers'?
<Ubuntubruger2_> Jep
<Munksgaard> var der en atheros driver derinde, som ikke virkede?
<Ubuntubruger2_> Hmmmm... Jeg fandt den MadWifi driver jeg installerede, prøver lige at aktivere den
<Ubuntubruger2_> Det ser stadig ikke ud til at virke
<Munksgaard> hvad har du gjort indtil videre?
<Ubuntubruger2_> Jeg har som sagt forsøgt med backports-modules
<Ubuntubruger2_> Ellers har prøvet at køre Windows-driverne med Wine, med et andet program der hed noget med wind og Madwifi
<Ubuntubruger2_> Jeg kan ikke huske helt hvad det hed, men det skulle installere Windows-drivere på Linux-systemer
<Munksgaard> okay, prøv at fjerne alt hvad du har gjort indtil videre, og så køre 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install madwifi-tools'
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg har problemer med ikk at kunne installere codmw2
<Munksgaard> Ubuntubruger2_: hov, nej ikke madwifi, bare prøv at fjerne og geninstallere driversne gennem "additional drivers" programmet
<Ubuntubruger0> "?spørgsmål"
<Munksgaard> Ubuntubruger0: du må uddybe lidt bedre :)
<Ubuntubruger2_> E: Unable to locate package madwifi-tools
<Ubuntubruger2_> (._.)
<Munksgaard> Ubuntubruger2_: som sagt, gennem additional drivers
<Munksgaard> eller restricted drivers eller hvad den nu hedder
<Munksgaard> :)
<Ubuntubruger2_> Jeg kan ikke andet end at deaktivere den, jeg kan ikke direkte fjerne den
<Ubuntubruger0> har problemer med at instalere Call of Duty Modern Warfare
<Ubuntubruger0> 2
<Munksgaard> Ubuntubruger2_: så gør det :)
<Ubuntubruger2_> Done
<Ubuntubruger2_> Skal jeg aktivere den igen?
<Munksgaard> Ubuntubruger0: det har jeg forstået, hvad er problemet?
<Munksgaard> Ubuntubruger2_: ja, hvis du har fjernet de der backports og alt det andet du har lavet
<Ubuntubruger2_> Dem kunne jeg heldigvis ikke installere til at starte med :P
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg ved ikk lige helt hvordan jeg skal gøre
<Ubuntubruger2_> Done
<Munksgaard> Ubuntubruger0: prøv at følge guiden her: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20506
<Munksgaard> Ubuntubruger2_: virker det så stadig ikke?
<Ubuntubruger2_> Øjeblik
<Ubuntubruger2_> Nej
<Ubuntubruger2_> Jeg kan huske da jeg installerede Ubuntu, i starten kunne den se to netværk omkring her
<Ubuntubruger2_> Nu siger den bare 'Disconnected'
<Ubuntubruger0> så skulle det vel være det samme med Css
<Ubuntubruger0> Caunter Strike Scorce
<Munksgaard> Ubuntubruger0: tja, det kan du vel have ret i
<Ubuntubruger0> super
<Munksgaard> Ubuntubruger2_: prøv at genstarte, jeg er desværre nødt til at gå nu, men hvis du venter lidt er der sikkert en anden der kan tage over
<Ubuntubruger2_> Ok, tak for hjælpen :D
<Ubuntubruger0> men så har jeg en iso fil med Microsoft office 2007 hvordan får jeg den lagt ind
<dmcn_> Ubuntubruger0, du bør installere open office i stedet for office 2007
<dmcn_> hvis du alligevel har planer om udelukkende at køre windows-software, vil jeg mene, at du får en bedre oplevelse med Windows
<Ubuntubruger2_> Tja, det virkede ikke (._.)
<Ubuntubruger0> windows er fuckt i forhold til ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger2_> ?spørgsmål Er der nogen der kan hjælpe mig med mit Atheros AR5007 Wireless netværkskort?
<Ubuntubruger0> men hva så når man har spil som man gerne vil spille
<dmcn_> Ubuntubruger0, efter min mening booter man i Windows, som man installerer ved siden af Ubuntu - men det er bare min mening :)
<dmcn_> andre synes Wine fungerer fint
<Ubuntubruger0> super
<Ubuntubruger0> wine kan jeg ikk bruge lige nu
<Ubuntubruger0> hvordan kan jeg bruge wine
<Ubuntubruger0>  7-Zip 9.04 beta  Copyright (c) 1999-2009 Igor Pavlov  2009-05-30 p7zip Version 9.04 (locale=da_DK.utf8,Utf16=on,HugeFiles=on,2 CPUs)  Error: /home/nikolaj/rld-cx11_iso/CitiesXL2011.exe: Can not open file as archive  Errors: 1
<Ubuntubruger0> det siger wine når jeg prøver at instalere cities 2011
<Ubuntubruger0> hva kan jeg gåre
<Ubuntubruger0> gøre
<Munksgaard> Ubuntubruger2_: fandt du ud af det?
<Ubuntubruger2_> Niks, det virker stadig ikke
<Ubuntubruger2_> Jeg husker også da jeg installerede Madwifi, noget med at den ikke fandt nogen understøttede drivere, men jeg er ikke helt sikker
<Ubuntubruger0> hvordan kan jeg få indstaleret Cities 2011 som ligger som en iso
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger0, monter iso med gmountiso (skal først installeres)
<lars_t_h> 2. kopier indhold i iso monteret på en mappe til en anden mappe
<Ubuntubruger2_> ?spørgsmål Er der nogen der kan hjælpe mig med mit Atheros AR5007 Wireless netværkskort?
<lars_t_h> 3. start win program - det er er ikke sikkert at det virker - specelt Windows grafik og ligende - Linux er og bliver ikke Windows, så det er heller ikke så mærkeligt
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2_, svært at svare på - når du ikke fortæller hvad dit problem er
<lars_t_h> prøv igen
<Ubuntubruger2_> Jeg har det generelle problem at jeg ikke kan få min driver til at virke ordentligt
<lars_t_h> den som kom med ubuntu?
<Ubuntubruger2_> Ja, eller det gjorde den så åbenbart ikke alligevel
<Ubuntubruger2_> Jeg har forsøgt adskillige fixes, og jeg er ikke den eneste med det problem på lignende kort
<Ubuntubruger2_> Hverken MadWifi eller linux-backports-modules-intrepid virker
<Ubuntubruger2_> Og jeg kan heller ikke bruge .inf filen i Windows-driveren
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger0, Intrepid Ibex? Installer en nyere Ubuntu version!
<Ubuntubruger2_> Min Ubuntu er version 10.10
<Ubuntubruger2_> Nyeste jeg kan finde
<lars_t_h> nej du kan self ikke bruge Windows ting i noget der ikke er et Windows styresystem
<Ubuntubruger2_> Der var et program der påstod at kunne mounte Windows-drivere på Ubuntu vha. .inf-filen
<Ubuntubruger2_> Jeg kan ikke huske navnet
<Ubuntubruger2_> DxWind eller lignende
<Ubuntubruger2_> Nej
<Ubuntubruger2_> Ikke den
<lars_t_h> Maverick Meerkat er den nyeste i produktions udgave
<Ubuntubruger2_> Og den er 10.10
<lars_t_h> Der kommer en del op hvis jeg søger på Google med teksten:
<lars_t_h> ubuntu Atheros AR5007
<Ubuntubruger2_> Jep, men jeg kan ikke få noget jeg har fundet til at virke
<lars_t_h> Har du spurgt på forum?
<lars_t_h> vores forum
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2_ ^
<Ubuntubruger2_> Jeg venter stadig på verifikationsmailen
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2_, det er sådan set rigtig nok at der er  et program der kan bruge en windows netværksdriver via noget oversætter-software: det hedder ndiswrapper, og der findes også et grafisk program der gør det hele meget nemmere
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2_ prøv at installere ndiswrapper og det grafiske hjælpe program til ndiswrapper hvis du vil bruge en Windows driver
<Ubuntubruger2_> Det har jeg som sagt gjort, jeg kunne bare ikke huske navnet på programmet
<Ubuntubruger2_> Det førte mig ingen vegne
<Ubuntubruger2_> Prøver med en geninstallation af madwifi
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2_, ok - den skal godkendes af en admin nogle gange
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2_, jeg kan godt lige skrive en privat bedsked om at du har en konto der skal godkendes, hvad er dit brugernavn på forum?
<Ubuntubruger2_> Kairyuka
<lars_t_h> ok
<Ubuntubruger2_> Jeg er nu registreret :D
<lars_t_h> ok
<elfranne> ?spørgsmål er det nogen som har forstand på samba ? på en ubuntu 10.10 server
<Jomik> Hey, nogen der kan hjælpe mig med Ubunto 10.10 og wpa_supplicant?
<Jomik> lol
<AJenbo> hej
<Ubuntubruger6> Godaften
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål  starter op i terminal efter installation af version 10.10
<Ubuntubruger6> det her er mig : http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=13293&p=84868#p84868
<Ubuntubruger6> har installeret version 10.10 efter at have fulgt den her : http://ubuntudanmark.dk/artikler/2011/01/13/nomodeset/
<Ubuntubruger6> kom ind i ubuntu - weeeee
<Ubuntubruger6> gik som det første op for at aktivere 3 parts driver
<Ubuntubruger6> hentede nvidia current / anbefalet - aktiverede og genstartede computeren
<Ubuntubruger6> nu starter den så bare op i terminal - hvordan kommer jeg videre herfra - nogen der har en ide ??
#ubuntu-dk 2011-02-23
<Ubuntubruger4> hej :)
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål.. jeg har nogle problemer med steam på min ubuntu maskine.. steam starter fint op og det hele.. men når jeg skal åbne counter-strike source på den skriver den preparing to launch counter-strike source. og så sker der ikke mere?
<mikedk> Ubuntubruger4, prøv at slå dine compiz effekter fra inden du launcher den
<mikedk> kan måske være det, ellers ved jeg ikke hvad det kan være
<Ubuntubruger4> er nybegynder til det ubuntu. hvor siger du jeg gør det henne? :)
<mikedk> under Udseende der hvor du skifter tema, der er en fane der hedder visuelle effekter, sæt den til ingen
<mikedk> og sø prøv igen
<mikedk> sø/så
<Ubuntubruger4> okay det prøver jeg lige :)
<mikedk> super, lad os gerne høre om resultatet
<Ubuntubruger4> Nej det gad den ikke.. den sagde lige jeg var in game i 5 sek og så var jeg online igen :S
<mikedk> hhmm
<mikedk> så ved jeg desværre ikke hvad det kan være
<Ubuntubruger4> Det er bare i orden. du har gjort det du kunne gøre :)
<mikedk> men smid et indlæg på http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum og giv så meget info du har
<mikedk> der er helt sikkert nogle der har stødt på det problem før der
<Newpeach> sidder med et seriøst problem her, er der nogen der er friske på at hjælpe?
<Ubuntubruger1> Ubuntu har fucked mit system.
<Ubuntubruger1> Ich nich liebe Ubuntu D: Das ist
<Ubuntubruger1> Das ist ein fucked up fisse
<Kvik_Sverige> ?spørgsmål nogen der kan finde en NEM guide til hvordan man rediger i ~/irssi/config så den selv loger på denne server og kanal?
<[dmp]> Kvik_Sverige: "/channel add -auto #kanal freenode" direkte i irssi. /save efterfølgende. /help channel for mere info.. Så vil jeg mene at den autojoiner #kanal automatisk.
<[dmp]> Kvik_Sverige: /server add har ligeledes en -auto parameter
<Kvik_Sverige> [dmp]: får dette outpot
<Kvik_Sverige> Unknown chat network: freenode (create it with /NETWORK ADD)
<[dmp]> Kvik_Sverige: hvordan connecter du til freenode?
<Kvik_Sverige> [dmp]: normalt /server irc.freenode.net
<cromag> /connect laver en ny connection og disconnecter ikke nuværende.
<cromag> men /network -add navn først
<cromag> derefter /channel add -auto #kanal netværk
<cromag> mener jeg
<[dmp]> ja, Kvik_Sverige: "/network add freenode" "/server add -auto -network freenode irc.frenode.net"
<[dmp]> evt uden typo i irc.freenode.net :)
<[dmp]> så burde channel virke
<[dmp]> men ellers: /help network, /help server og /help channel.. SÃ¥ kan du selv se hvad mulighederne er
<cromag> ah ja, jeg glemte også lige server.. :D
<cromag> men de har en ret fornuftig quickstart doc.
<cromag> og /help virker også ret fint... nogle steder.
<Kvik_Sverige> cromag: har fået lagt serveren til , men kan ikke få kanal på
<cromag> /channel add -auto #ubuntu-dk NETVÆRK
<cromag> som jeg lige ser det.
<Kvik_Sverige> "/channel add -auto #ubuntu-dk"
<Kvik_Sverige> cromag: nu virker det men amn skal huske og bruge network også ellers virker config filen ikke
<Newpeach> hej! .. Jeg efterspørger en smule hjælp.! Jeg vil gerne have flyttet nogle filer fra en gammel computer over til en nyere, for derefter at installere ubuntu på den gamle. Nu har jeg siddet og prøvet at få det til at fungere med at skulle overføre de "gamle" filer via Bluetooth. Det vil bare ikke lade sig gøre. Kan se begge computere på hver maskine, men de vil ikke arbejde sammen. Den gamle XP - siger at der er problemer på den nyere Vista com
<Ubuntubruger2> hej
<Ubuntubruger2> er her nogen der ved hvordan jeg synkrosere mine kontakter med evolution og så telefon
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2, jeg bruger ikke evolution, kig efter en ekstra pakke der tilføjer funktionalitet til evolution
<Ubuntubruger2> ok hvad med andet mail program
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2, ellers er wammu nok noget for dig (mobil backup program)
<Ubuntubruger2> det kan jeg ikke finde ud af at bruge
<Ubuntubruger2> hvordan får jeg det til at conecte til telefonen
<lars_t_h> Jeg har ikke lavet synkronisering med Thunderbird som jeg bruger - jeg bruger Google
<Ubuntubruger2> ok
<lars_t_h> FÃ¥r hvad til at connecte?
<Ubuntubruger2> utrolig der ikke findes nogen der ved det
<Ubuntubruger2> wammu til at connecte
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2, der er en knap du kan trykke på Wizard i en menu
<lars_t_h> nem nok at bruge
<lars_t_h> husk at oprette Bluetooth vorbindelser før du bruger dem, hvis da ikke nøjes med et kabel
<lars_t_h> *forbindelser
<Ubuntubruger2> hvor opretter jeg det henne
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg kan ikke finde conect knap i wammu
<lars_t_h> System > indstilinger > Bluetooth, og du skal selvfølgelig have indbyyget Bluetooth hardware eller en USB bluetooth dongle tilsluttet til computeren
<lars_t_h> Du skal først igennem Wizarden når Bluetooth er oppe at køre, Wammu kan ikke finde noget Bluetooth før du har det oppe at køre
<Ubuntubruger2> jep har også forbindelse til telefone nu via bluetooth
<lars_t_h> fint, så bruger du bare den Wizard
<lars_t_h> er du i tvivl så prøver du dig bare frem
<lars_t_h> Jeg kan fortælle dig at du er ude efter et AT hayes modem seriel port forbindelse
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger2, nå jeg bliver nødt til at rende
<Ubuntubruger2> hvorr finder jeg wizard
<thybo> Godaften :) har lige et hurtigt spørgsmål, er ret ny i ubuntu, men har da fået det meste til at køre. Problemet er at det var en anden der installerde ubuntu på denne computer. skal have det installeret på min nye bærbar
<thybo> men er lidt i tvivl, hvordan det er med partationer og det der
<thybo> mener han lavede nogle forskellige, og han lavede også noget der havde at gøre med størrelsen med mine ram at gøre?
<thybo> kan bare ikke rigtigt finde nogen guide til det på google
<thybo> ups skulle ha haft ?spørgsmål foran :)
<askhl__> thybo, hej
<askhl__> Det burde ikke være nødvendigt at tænke så meget over tingene.  Dog finder jeg det selv bedst, hvis jeg opretter to drev:  Et til brugerdata (som tilgås via /home) og et til selve installationen (/)
<askhl__> Nåeh jo, nu forstår jeg hvad du mener med størrelsen af RAM.  Det var nok et swap-drev
<thybo> men er der ikke noget med en swap partition ?
<askhl__> Jo
<thybo> vil bare gøre det rigtigt første gang :)
<askhl> Jeg bruger selv en swap-partition på 1G
<thybo> og det har ikke noget med ram at gøre?
<thybo> (håber ikke jeg sprøger dumt) :)
<askhl> Det behøver det ikke.  Men som tommelfingerregel er det normalt ikke dumt at tildele et swap-drev af samme størrelse som ens RAM
<thybo> okay, takker mange gange :) går igang når jeg vågner engang imorgen :) vil bare lige have styr på det sidste ingen jeg går iseng :)
<sound-natty1> jeg vil lige bryde ind og sige at hvis du skal bruge hvile og dvale så skal du have mere swap end ram
<askhl> Min konfiguration er 6.5 GiB til installation, 1 GiB til swap og brugerdata for resten (~30 GiB).  De 6.5 GiB kan godt efterhånden fyldes op
<thybo> okay, jeg har 6gb ram i den
<thybo> så jeg ska lave den swap på 12 gb?
<sound-natty1> jeg anbefaler normalt min 10 gb til /  dobbelte af ram til /swap (ved mere end 2 gb ram bare ram +1gb) og så resten til /home
<sound-natty1> thybo:  er det 64bit du installerer?
<askhl> sound-natty1, god idé.  Jeg tror dog ikke det nødvendigvis er et problem, med mindre man bruger temmelig meget hukommelse når computeren går i hviletilstand.  Men det kan være du ved mere om det
<thybo> ja, er det ikke det man skal?
<thybo> når der også er windows 7 64 bit på den?
<sound-natty1> jo hvis du skal udnytte alle 6 gb ram.
<sound-natty1> men du kommer ALDRIG til at bruge alle de ram tror jeg...
<sound-natty1> ikke i ubuntu.
<thybo> men hellere være på den sikre side :)
<sound-natty1> det er endnu ikke lykkedes mig at komme op over 4 gb selv om jeg har voldpulet min maskine med videoredigering og rendering
<thybo> hehe syntes godt nok ubuntu er for fedt, dog lidt svært, når man har brugt windows hele ens liv :) men er da ved at lære det lidt :)
<thybo> soundnatty1: hehe :)
<sound-natty1> thybo: nu har du netop brugt windows hele livet så du har lige så stille lært nye ting... her skal du huske at alt skal læres på ny
<thybo> lige et hurtigt spørgsmål igen. Hvilket program bruger du til videoredegering sound-natty1?
<sound-natty1> jeg kan faktisk ikke huske hvad det hed, men det var elendigt...
<thybo> hehhee =D
<sound-natty1> om et stykke tid skulle der gerne komme en version af lightworks til linux. den går jeg og venter med længsel
<thybo> kender det ikke lige :)
<thybo> men jeg takker rigtig mange gange :)
<thybo> hehe, kommer nok et spørgsmål eller 10 her de næste par dage :)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-02-24
<LThybo> ??spørgsmål Hay jeg skal til at installere ubuntu på en acer aspire one uden cd rom drev. Problemet er jeg ikke har nogen usb stick, kan man bruge en ekstern harddisk til det?
<dmcn_> LThybo, ja, du bør kunne lægge ubuntu på disken på samme måde som du kan på en usb-stick - prøv med unetbootin
<LThybo> dmcn takker mange gange
<dmcn_> LThybo, for god ordens skyld, det formaterer naturligvis disken
<Ubuntubruger2> ??Spørgsmål. Hej. jeg har installeret ubuntu 10.10 på en wmware workstation. Problemet er at jeg gerne vil have den på dansk sprog og dansk tastetur. Når jeg går ind under administration => language support =>  install / remove languages og vælger dansk går det fint, den henter og installere, men så kan jeg ikke rigtigt komme videre der fra
<Ubuntubruger2> sorry, det var en fejl 40 =)
<MikeDK> har du husket tastatur-layoutet?
<Ubuntubruger2> omg =) bare mig der dummer mig =) takker mange gange =)
<MikeDK> så lidt
<Ubuntubruger2> hey :)
<Ubuntubruger2> Er det muligt at få en lille smule hjælp :P
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål hvorfor kan jeg ikke copy fra en cd til min mappe Wine. ??
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger2,  hvordan forsøger du ? , det burde være lige til
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg prøver at gøre som man plejer i Windows. jeg trækker det fra den ene til den anden
<pixiarvai> åbner du cden så du kan se filerne indeni ?
<Ubuntubruger2> ja det gør jeg :)
<pixiarvai> hmmm, er det en med kopispær ? hehe
<Ubuntubruger2> Det ved jeg så ikk hehe :D
<pixiarvai> metoden skulle være som beskrevet her http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=85&Itemid=91#3  ......... kommer der en fejlmelding når du forsøger
<Ubuntubruger2> Error splicing file: Input/output error
<pixiarvai> hmm
<Ubuntubruger2> Det er lidt øvv :P
<pixiarvai> skal vi prøve at se om det hjælper at du er "root"
<Ubuntubruger2> Hvad betyder det ??
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg er næsten ny til Ubuntu
<pixiarvai> at du er "superbruger", du kan pille ved alt
<pixiarvai> gå ind i Programmer->Tilbehør->Terminal og indsæt:
<Ubuntubruger2> Okay :P
<pixiarvai> gksudo nautilus
<Ubuntubruger3> ??spørgsmål. Jeg køre ubuntu 10.10 i wmware (på en windows 7 installation). tror bare ubuntu vælger den forbindelse jeg har på mit windows. er der mulighed for jeg kan aktive mit trådløse netkort i ubuntu?
<pixiarvai> det vil starte et vindue op, hvor du så har rootrettigheder
<Ubuntubruger3> hvis i forstår? =)
<Ubuntubruger2> er inde :P
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger3 det er vel en virtuelbox af en art
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg ptøver lide at copy igen
<pixiarvai> yes
<Ubuntubruger2> Error splicing file: Input/output error
<Ubuntubruger3> ja, men ved du om jeg kan bruge mit trådløse netkort i den? alså så den kommer op og jeg kan vælge hvilke netværk jeg vil gå på inde i ubuntu. ligesom der er når man installere det "normalt"
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger2,  øv
<Ubuntubruger2> den siger " Forkert format "
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger2,  hmmm .... hvad format ligger filerne på cd'en i
<Ubuntubruger2> de ligger i EXE.
<pixiarvai> thybo,  jeg ved ikke hvordan man ordner det inde i virtualbox, har du tjekket om der er drivere
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger2,  det skulle man da kunne kopiere
<Ubuntubruger2> Ja det skulle man
<thybo> pixiarvai ved ikke helt hvordan jeg gør det?
<Ubuntubruger2> == Name Peter
<pixiarvai> thybo,  det er beskrevet her http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=102#20
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger2,  er du med i vores forum ? , så syntes jeg at vi skal tage den derinde, så er der flere der kan hjælpe
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg opretter mig lige :)
<pixiarvai> du kan bare skrive spørgsmålet, så kan jeg lige supplere med hvad vi har forsøgt
<thybo> pixiarvai takker, kigger lige på det =)
<Ubuntubruger2> Okay Pixiarvai :)
<Ubuntubruger2> Forum navn: Larsen351
<pixiarvai> thybo, det var så lidt, hvis man kan hente en driver er det jo nemt nok ....... jeg er så mere i tvivl om hvad vi skal prøve hvis der intet er
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger2,  jeg er christian.arvai
<Ubuntubruger2> okay
<Ubuntubruger2> Hvor skal jeg skrive den ?
<pixiarvai> Tekniske spørgsmål generelt
<Ubuntubruger2> så er den skrevet
<pixiarvai> jeg skriver lige nu
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger2,  er det et spil ?
<Ubuntubruger2> Det er et DJ program
<pixiarvai> ok ... så er det korrekt placeret
<Ubuntubruger2> Okay
<pixiarvai> mystisk at den ikke vil med en exe, jeg har kopieret tonsvis af dem ind i wine
<Ubuntubruger2> Det er meget mystisk
<thybo> pixiarvai fandt ud af det =) eller nok det modsatte :) det kan man ikke, men man kan bruge en usb wifi dongle =) så virker det =)
<pixiarvai> thybo, det anede mig godt, men fint at du alligevel fandt en løsning :)
<thybo> for fedt i har sådan en chat her =)
<thybo> og i gider hjælpe =)
<pixiarvai> ja, men der er en ulempe, der er meget færre til at hjælpe, og da ingen ved alt, gør det at vi en del gange beder folk om at prøve i forum, hvor der jo er mange flere der ser spørgsmålet          ........... og jo tak, jeg fik også god hjælp dengang jeg startede med ubuntu
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger2,  har du løst dit problem ? (siden du har markeret tråden som løst)
<Ubuntubruger2> det var en fejl...
<pixiarvai> fyr løs, så ved jeg hvad der kan være galt en anden gang folk spørger :)
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger2, hvad var fejlen ?
<Ubuntubruger2> At jeg Makerede træden som LØST
<pixiarvai> jeg fjerner det lige :)
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger2,  sådan, nu er tråden ikke markeret som løst
<Ubuntubruger2> Dejligt :d
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger2, ajenbo hjælper dig nu, han er ret skrap :)
<Ubuntubruger2> Okay :) mange tak christian :d
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger2,  det var så lidt, jeg skal nok komme med input hvis jeg kommer på noget
<Ubuntubruger2> Okay :)
<pixiarvai> det er muligt at vi kan kopiere via terminalen, om ikke andet ser vi hvad der kommer af fejlmeling
#ubuntu-dk 2011-02-25
<tjohansen-ARB> svært at ændre nick....
<tjohansen-ARB> une qestionaire....
<tjohansen-ARB> sidder og leger med netværk på en server
<tjohansen-ARB> og leger med broer til virtualbox.
<tjohansen-ARB> hvordan får jeg påtvunget én ip hvis serveren allerede har fået tildelt en anden ip. Og ja jeg har sat det op i /etc/network/interfaces
<tjohansen-ARB> problematikken er at selvom jeg har sat den op til en ny ip statisk så får jeg ikke hul igennem. Men hvis jeg kører en dhclient3 så finder den den gamle ip igen og så er der hul igennem.
<tjohansen-ARB> og hul igennem er til internettet
<tjohansen-ARB> anyone anyone
<lars_t_h> ?spørgsmål:  Jeg har problemer med at der ikke kommer noget HTML retur fra forum efter at login credentials er indtastet. Der ud over kan jeg rent faktisk ikke logge ind. Når jeg trykker på et link til et indlæg i en tråd i Thunderbird bliver jeg ved med at komme til login.
<lars_t_h> og login credentials er rigtige - de bliver husket af firefox
<lars_t_h> ?spørgsmål ^
<lars_t_h> mere information: Pakkeanalyse viser at ubuntudanmark.dk sender en 500 "Internal Server Error"
<Mads> ?spørgsmål jeg har et problem med tomboy og sync til Ubuntu One, og en gut har lavet et script som kan fortælle hvilke noter der har et forkert timestamp. Scriptet er en fil med **.py endelse. hvordan kan jeg køre det?
<simon> hejsa
<simon> jeg roder lidt rundt med lvm og er kommet i tvivl om mit RAID-0 fungerer.
<simon> fdisk -l fortæller mig om sda og sdb, og den nævner også md-0, md-1, md-2 og md-3 som er logiske volumes inde i LVM.
<simon> (0 = disk, 1 = swap, 2 = disk, 3 = swap... jeg er ved at sætte to xen-klientsystemer op)
<simon> ...men det jeg ikke kan se er om LVM accepterer at sda og sdb er i raid-0.
<simon> jeg kunne selvfølgelig prøve at oprette en logisk volume som er så stor at den ellers ville melde fejl.
<lars_t_h> simon, du glemte at gøre som der står man skal gøre i topic - og jeg kan iøvrigt ikke hjælpe dig
<simon> lars_t_h, hvad mener du?
<lars_t_h> topic er:
<lars_t_h> Topic for #ubuntu-dk is: Velkommen til #ubuntu-dk - det officielle danske LoCo team | For hurtigere hjælp, start dit spørgsmål med nøgleordet  "?spørgsmål" og hav venligst lidt tålmodighed og ikke bare opgive efter få minutter| http://wiki.ubuntu-dk.org/GuidesHowtos/UBertha | Snik-snak venligst i #ubuntu-dk-snak | Hvis du ikke får svar her, så prøv vores forum: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/
<lars_t_h> * Topic for #ubuntu-dk set by OZ3TL at Thu Mar  5 17:37:59 2009
<simon> jeg kan godt læse topic.
<lars_t_h> linie 2 i topic, ellers får de som ikke tilfældigvis er her på kanalen ikke nogen besked
<simon> emnefeltet har kun én linje, men jeg går ud fra at du mener "?spørgsmål". det er, så vidt jeg forstår, ikke et kategorisk imperativ. jeg har ikke nogen forventning om at mit spørgsmål skal besvares hurtigt.
<simon> der er vel forskel på "skal" og "kan"...
<lars_t_h> simon, oversæt venligt "kategorisk imperativ"
<lars_t_h> og ja
<lars_t_h> simon, det en del af CoC at man ikke snakker elite
<lars_t_h> med vilje
<simon> hvad er CoC?
<simon> lars_t_h, "?spørgsmål"-forslaget og forumforslaget følger begge formen "Hvis X, så Y" (hvis du vil have hurtigt svar, så gør sådan her. hvis du ikke får svar, så gør sådan her.) snik-snak-sætningen følger formen "Y" (gør sådan her.)
<simon> lars_t_h, det jeg siger er at emnefeltet ikke siger at jeg *skal* skrive ?spørgsmål foran mine spørgsmål -- så ville jeg flytte til spanien, eller snakke esperanto :) -- det var såmænd meget bevidst at jeg ikke "hev i ærmet" på folk.
<lars_t_h> Code of Conduct, læs mere her: http://compadre.dk/ubuntu/kodeks.pdf
<lars_t_h> simon, nej det siger jeg heller ikke at du skal, men hvis du ikke gør det kan det kun være mig der læser din besked
<simon> muligvis.
<lars_t_h> kort fortalt. Der dukker ikke en besked op hos de andre 33 her på kanalen
<lars_t_h> men held og lykke med dit RAID setup
<simon> jeg synes det er meget godt du fortæller mig at jeg ikke skal være elitær, men prøv selv på det...
<simon> suk.
<zob_> ? Har i hørt noget om at det skulle være svært at logge på forum i dag?
<simon> zob_, det ser ikke ud til at "Log ind" og "Tilmeld"-knapperne virker i hvert fald.
 * simon skynder sig i grønthandleren for at købe avocadoer til sushi.
<zob_> simon, lækkert
<zob_> simon, nej nu står der bare test når jeg trykker på login
<zob_> Nu virker forum-login vist igen.
<simon> yay
#ubuntu-dk 2011-02-26
<Ubuntubruger6> er der nogen her der kan hjælpe mig med trådløst netværk på nyinstalleret ubuntu studio 10.10 (som kan sammenlignes med ubuntu 10.10 desktop version)
<Ubuntubruger6> jeg har søgt OVERALT på google, men intet held.. fik hjælp af nogle erfarne folk herinde fra, der formåede at få det ordnet på 5 minutter, men kan ikke huske hvad koderne var i terminalen
<Ubuntubruger6> PLEASE folks!
<Ubuntubruger5> er der nogle kloge hovedet på chatten der er stået tidligt op? ;) har VIRKELIG brug for hjælp.
<Ubuntubruger5> ikke hovedet, men hoveder
<Ubuntubruger5> Nogle der er vågne?
<Ubuntubruger5> Kunne godt bruge noget hjælp til trådløst net på min bærbar..
<Ubuntubruger5> på ubuntu 10.10
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger4> hej
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger4> hjælp til internet wep2
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger2> ??????
<cromag> stil spørgsmålet :)
<cromag> f.eks ?spørgsmål <dit spørgsmål her>
<MikeDK> cromag, Ubuntubruger2 er samme som Ubuntubruger4
<cromag> jep.
<MikeDK> men når det er sagt, Ubuntubruger2 hvad er så dit problem med wep2?
<Ubuntubruger2> okay jeg kan ikke komme vores netværk, det er med wpa2 sikring, den bliver ved med at sprøge om password og det er det rigtige jeg har intastet hvad gør jeg?
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg var på lige efter insterlation af ubuntu 10.04 men nu kan jeg ikke?
<MikeDK> sry telefonen ringede lige
<Ubuntubruger2> iorden du men ved du hvad jeg kan gøre?
<MikeDK> det vi først skal ha fundet ud af er, er du på kablet net, eller trådløst? og hvilke netkort og hvilke wifikort du har i maskinen
<Ubuntubruger2> det er trådløs net og vores router er en Airlink59300 mit eget netværkskort hvor finder jeg det hene?
<Ubuntubruger2> henne?
<cromag> wpa2 forventer jeg godt nok er trådløst :D
<MikeDK> hah nåå ja
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger2, du starter en terminal op som ligger under Programmer ->Tilbehør->Terminal
<Ubuntubruger2> ja det har jeg åben hvad så?
<MikeDK> derefter skriver du denne kommando ind lspci | grep Network
<MikeDK> og trykker selvfølgelig enter derefter
<MikeDK> og kopier output hertil
<Ubuntubruger2> tak det er en ralink rt2860
<Ubuntubruger2> den skriver præcis 02:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2860
<MikeDK> okay, sidder du på den maskine nu herpå?
<Ubuntubruger2> ja det er via mit mobile netværk fra min telefon
<MikeDK> oky
<Ubuntubruger2> hvordan kan jeg få netværk fra vores eget i huset?
<MikeDK> har du mulighed for at connecte via kablet net?
<Ubuntubruger2> ja det kan jeg godt, jeg gjorde det i starten og der virkede det
<cromag> har du opdateret ubuntu evt. ?
<cromag> via det kablede.
<MikeDK> okay, så vil jeg anbefale at du tilføjer network-manager repositoriet så du får de nyeste updates der, de har for nyeligt fået noget mere support for Ralink kort nemlig
<Ubuntubruger2> okay hvordan gør jeg det?
<MikeDK> det gøres ved at skrive denne kommando i terminal
<MikeDK> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:network-manager/ppa
<MikeDK> og derefter opdatere
<MikeDK> men det vil jeg stærkt anbefale at du gør med kablet net
<MikeDK> så du ikke får en kæmpe regning på mobilen næste gang
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg har 10 gb net til mobilen så det går nok, den skriver nu: Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 8B6C49916FD28CBDFC5DA3A2248DD1EEBC8EBFE8 gpg: requesting key BC8EBFE8 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com gp
<MikeDK> okay og ikke andet?
<Ubuntubruger2> jo der kom mere nu: Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 8B6C49916FD28CBDFC5DA3A2248DD1EEBC8EBFE8 gpg: requesting key BC8EBFE8 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com gpg: key BC8EBFE8: public key "Launchpad PPA f
<Ubuntubruger2> den skriver en hel masse nu
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg kan ikke kopier alt ind?
<Ubuntubruger2> ??
<MikeDK> så kopier den sidste halvdel i stedet for
<Ubuntubruger2> mejlvang@mejlvang-laptop:~$ Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 8B6C49916FD28CBDFC5DA3A2248DD1EEBC8EBFE8 Executing:: command not found mejlvang@mejlvang-laptop:~$ gpg: requesting key BC8EBFE8 from hkp server k
<MikeDK> hhmm
<Ubuntubruger2> Command 'gpgv' from package 'gpgv' (main)  Command 'gpg' from package 'gnupg' (main)  Command 'gpg2' from package 'gnupg2' (main) gpg:: command not found mejlvang@mejlvang-laptop:~$ gpg: key BC8EBFE8: public key "Launchpad PPA for Network-manager" imported No command 'gpg:' found, did you mean:  Command 'gpgv' from package 'gpgv' (main)  Command 'gpg' from package 'gnupg' (main)  Command 'gpg2' from package 'gnupg2' (main) gp
<Ubuntubruger2> mejlvang@mejlvang-laptop:~$: command not found mejlvang@mejlvang-laptop:~$ No command 'gpg:' found, did you mean: No: command not found mejlvang@mejlvang-laptop:~$  Command 'gpgv' from package 'gpgv' (main) bash: syntax error near unexpected token `(' mejlvang@mejlvang-laptop:~$  Command 'gpg' from package 'gnupg' (main) bash: syntax error near unexpected token `(' mejlvang@mejlvang-laptop:~$  Command 'gpg2' from package 'gnu
<Ubuntubruger2> det er alt
<MikeDK> hhmm
<MikeDK> virker underligt
<Ubuntubruger2> det er alt hvad den skriver i terminalen
<MikeDK> har du opdateret hele systemet efter du installerede ubuntu?
<Ubuntubruger2> ja jeg opdaterede after installation
<Ubuntubruger2> efter*
<MikeDK> hhmm
<Ubuntubruger2> hvad gør jeg?
<MikeDK> godt spørgsmål, har aldrig set den fejl før
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg har fundet en der har haft det samme problem i et forum, der var der heller ingen løsning
<MikeDK> hhmm
<MikeDK> gad vide om der er en fejl i apt et eller andet sted,
<Ubuntubruger2> og hvad vil det sige?
<MikeDK> altså med den seneste opdatering
<MikeDK> tja der er jo for nyligt kommet en opdatering af nogle apt ting, kan jeg huske
<MikeDK> så kan være det er den opdatering der så ikke er iorden
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg ved det ikke jeg kiggede rundt på nettet igår og fandt forskellige forumer og intastede nogle koder og lidt forskelligt så virkede det da jeg vågnede for morgen i cirka 10 min hvorefter jeg mistede forbindelsen
<MikeDK> kan du huske hvilke koder/kommandoer du indtastede?
<Ubuntubruger2> nej jeg var også inde under netværk og prøvede, men fik det ikke til at virke igår men efter den havde været lukket ned var der forbindelse idag
<MikeDK> hhmm, hvem har du som udbyder?
<Ubuntubruger2> sydenergi
<Ubuntubruger2> og det virker på de andre windows pc'er vi har
<MikeDK> k
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg har tænkt på at ændre sikkerheds typen på routeren vil det hjælpe?
<MikeDK> hhmm, kan godt være
<Ubuntubruger2> okay vil prøve så
<MikeDK> har jeg hørt om før at har hjulpet
<Ubuntubruger2> okay det må jeg lige få gjort så
<Ubuntubruger2> men ellers tak for hjælpen
<MikeDK> var meget lidt, men håber at du får fikset det, ellers må du komme tilbage hertil, eller smid et indlæg på forum
<MikeDK> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum
<Ubuntubruger2> ja det vil jeg prøve så
<dieffel> ?spørgsmål Jeg har installeret ubuntu 10.10 amd64 på min intel i7, men musen hakker ca hvert femte sekund. Det er ligesom det hele stopper. Der er ingen problemer med i386 udgaven. Er det noget i har hørt om?
<dieffel> når jeg kører pauseskærm stopper den også i ½ sekund, specielt når jeg bruger musen.
<kristian-aalborg> hej dieffel
<kristian-aalborg> dumt spørgsmål, men er det en laptop eller hvad?
<dieffel> hej! det er en stationær.
<dieffel> kører systemet på en 64gb SSD, og skal have en del diske koblet til senere.
<dieffel> Der er en del indstillinger i bios jeg kan prøve af, det kunne måske hjælpe.
<kristian-aalborg> dieffel: du lyder til at være en nogenlunde habil bruger :)
<dieffel> ja, har brugt ubuntu i 6 år.
<kristian-aalborg> mit forslag ville være at gå tilbage til sidst kendte fungerende installaition... ellers prøv google og ubuntuforums (hvis du ikke har været der)
<kristian-aalborg> er compiz slået til?
<kristian-aalborg> mener måske at have oplevet noget lignende med den engang
<dieffel> det er en ny installation, og jeg har nvidia installeret med binære drivere.
<dieffel> hmm... jeg har ikke pillet ved noget. Mener den står "midt i". Så den er mpske slået til.
<dieffel> næ, den står til "none"
<dieffel> har kørt med i386 i 14 dage og ingen problemer. Men jeg vil gerne udnytte hele cpu'en med en 64 bit installation.
<kristian-aalborg> har du installeret de binære drivere FØR eller efter de andre opdateringer?
<dieffel> de er installeret efter.
<kristian-aalborg> hmm... jeg har ikke lige nogen bud så
<dieffel> jeg prøver mig frem. Det tager jo heldigvis ikke så lang tid at installere ubuntu igen. Jeg prøver lige lidt med grafikkortet, og så bagefter at pille ved nogle indstillinger i bios.
<kristian-aalborg> ok - held og lykke
<dieffel> tak.
<Ubuntubruger9> Hey!
<Ubuntubruger9> jeg kunne godt bruge noget hjælp med noget trådløst netværk der fejler i ubuntu 10.10
<simon> hej
<simon> hvordan fejler det?
<Ubuntubruger9> jeg har installeret b43 drivere
<Ubuntubruger9> og får mit trådløse til at virke, men når jeg genstarter computeren, så kan jeg ikke logge på det igen, da driveren ikke bliver aktiveret
<simon> Ubuntubruger9, et forslag er at kigge i /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist og se om din wireless-driver står listet der.
<Ubuntubruger9> og det er lidt irreterende at skulle hente og installere driveren hver gang jeg starter computeren, da jeg kun har et kabel som bliver brugt på en anden maskine ..
<simon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=994321
<simon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1506130
<simon> sig til hvis jeg bare kaster med links som du har læst før.
<Ubuntubruger9> mange tak for tråden, men jeg har lige fulgt kommandoen gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Ubuntubruger9> og der står jeg skal slette diverse såsom blacklist b43 blacklist b43legacy blacklist ssb
<Ubuntubruger9> og det står ikke listet når jeg trykker gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, faktisk er det bare tomt
<simon> ok.
<simon> http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1025957
<simon> det ser ud til at være et netkort der ligner dit, og samme ubuntu-versionsnummer.
<simon> næh, 8.10, ikke 10.10. :)
<Ubuntubruger9> coolio, mange tak, faktisk er det ubuntu studio 10.10, men har på fornemmelsen at det stort set er samme system
<simon> jeg ved ikke hvad "studio" er for en udgave.
<simon> men jeg følger vist heller ikke så meget med.
<Ubuntubruger9> hehe, okay.. har bare læst mig til at det skulle være en exact udgave af ubuntu 10.10 bare med masser af redigering add-ons til lyd, video og grafik
<Ubuntubruger9> men jeg tror mere eller mindre det burde være fixet nu, prøver lige at genstarte, men hvis det ikke har virket, kommer jeg tilbage efter assistance! ;)
<simon> ok :)
<Ubuntubruger6> er simon her stadig?
<Ubuntubruger6> isåfald, virkede det ikke og vil prøve at geninstallere systemet da det f*ckede alt op.. nu rebooter den 4-5 gange før den kan starte op.. haha :P
<Ubuntubruger6> men tak for din hjælp og din tid, du gav mig nogle gode links :D
<auro1_> Hejsa :D
<lars_t_h> ?spørgsmål Andre end mig der har problemer med X serveren efterlader grafik i grove pixelstørrelser (adskillige mm på hver led) i baggrunden, og også forvrænger fonte?
<MikeDK> lars_t_h, hvad bruger du af grafikkort på maskinen det er galt med?
<lars_t_h> nvidia ion - og det sker kun 1 gang imellem
<lars_t_h> kun rebbot løser problemet, screenshots viser ikke problemet
<lars_t_h> selv om problemet er på skærmen
<lars_t_h> så X og hardware har ikke samme mening om hvad der vises på skærmen
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation ION VGA (rev b1)
<MikeDK> hhmm
<MikeDK> lyder lidt som noget overlay error
<MikeDK> når selve screenshotet ikke viser det
<lars_t_h> ja ok
<MikeDK> ser ud til at det er overlay problemer med Ion kortene
<MikeDK> hvilken driver version har du installeret?
<lars_t_h> kigger lige ...
<lars_t_h> det står der ikke noget om i yderligere drivere, så jeg skal lige dykke ned i synaptic
<MikeDK> nææh du skal starte din nvidia-settings
<MikeDK> der skulle det meget gerne stå
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, 260.19.06-0ubuntu1
<lars_t_h> hvilket er current på maverick (32-bit)
<MikeDK> måske du skulle hente den nyeste fra xorg-edgers eller X-swat
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, er 68 grader varmt?
<MikeDK> kommer an på hvad den har af opgaver lige pt
<lars_t_h> jeg er max træt af X, og jeg skifter til PC-BSD hvor lordet virker, hvis det ikke virker med ubuntu - jeg gider ikke alfa og beta software på mine produktionsmaskiner
<MikeDK> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<MikeDK> aah okay
<lars_t_h> ok, tak, men jeg tror ikke jeg vil bruge
<MikeDK> har 270 inde her på min tx1345eo
<MikeDK> men har dog ikke Ion
<lars_t_h> ok
<lars_t_h> hvad kort har du i din
<lars_t_h> eller GPU hedder det vel
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, ^
<MikeDK> Geforce Go 6150
<lars_t_h> det erda ældre ikke?, Jeg mener at ion hedder enten 9400, eller 9600
<MikeDK> jo
<MikeDK> maskinen er ca. 3½-4 år gammel nu
<lars_t_h> nå ja, den jeg har er under 1 år gammel (april 2010)
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: ping-pingeling
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, pong
<lars_t_h> ja?
<kristian-aalborg> hvordan er det, du skriver til en log når du kører en binær fil?
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, altså når man skriver i C kode?
<lars_t_h> Du skriver til syslog servicen, som sørger for at skrive ned
<kristian-aalborg> nej, hvis jeg nu for eksempel vil køre firefox og så lave en logfil om hvad computeren siger til det... så er det "firefox -kommando"
<lars_t_h> nå sådan: fra bash
<MikeDK> mon ikke -debug ville være at bruge
<lars_t_h> firefox http://www.example.tld 2&> ~/firefox_log_$(date -uR).txt
<kristian-aalborg> det er ikke firefox jeg kører, det var bare et eksempel
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, kan måske godt bruges
<kristian-aalborg> sorry hvis det var uklart :)
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har prøvet med ">" - der kommer ingenting i filen
<kristian-aalborg> der er op til flere programmer, der ganske enkelt ikke starter
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, næh det er helt klart for mig -det er fra hvad jeg lige kan huske, så den er måske buggy, spørg mig lige igen hvis den er buggy
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, ~/ beyder din hjemmemappe
<MikeDK> -debug argumentet kræver så programmets debug pakke installeret
<kristian-aalborg> http://www.byteme.org.uk/uploads/qavimator_0.0.193-1_amd64.deb <--- lars_t_h, hvis du "tør" kan du se om den vil spille på dit system?
<lars_t_h> og $(date -uR) laver et tidsstempel p ådin fil, så filen bliver unik
<kristian-aalborg> MikeDK: det her er en slags uofficiel beta eller noget i den stil, så ingen debug-pakke
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, jeg bruger 32-bit, så det gør den med garanti ikke
<MikeDK> kristian-aalborg, hvilken beta er det?
<kristian-aalborg> d'oh - det skulle være det andet link
<kristian-aalborg> http://www.byteme.org.uk/uploads/qavimator_0.0.193-1_i386.deb
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, jeg vil vide hvem der har lavet det
<kristian-aalborg> MikeDK: ovenstående link
<kristian-aalborg> http://www.byteme.org.uk/qavimator.html
<MikeDK> kan jeg så ikke bruge, køre 64bit
<lars_t_h> kigger ...
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, jeg bygger den fra kildekode og køre den fra min testbruger der ikke kan noget
<kristian-aalborg> du får lige det helt officielle link så, medmindre du har det
<kristian-aalborg> http://www.qavimator.org/
<kristian-aalborg> har også prøvet denne metode, no cigar
<kristian-aalborg> altså den svn de skriver om
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, den har jeg skam fundet :)
<lars_t_h> jeg begynder med svn
<kristian-aalborg> fedt, tak fordi du gider
<lars_t_h> svn co https://qavimator.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/qavimator qavimator
<lars_t_h> lykkedes. Den checkede revision 272 ud.
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, ^
<kristian-aalborg> jep, jeg læser
<kristian-aalborg> http://pastebin.com/nBL7nrHA
<kristian-aalborg> her er den besked jeg får når jeg kører make - qmake skriver ingenting
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, den opretter selv en ny masse qavimator - så jeg blev lige nødt til at lave ternal gymnastik for at få mappen et trin op
<lars_t_h> 'masse/mappe
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, der står qmake, såeh jeg tjekker lige om det er Qt kode
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, det er Qt kode så du skal have build-essentials en C++ compiler installeret og Qt-dev pakkerne
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, der er en qavimator.pro fil og det er en Qt Creator projekt fil - åbner du den med Qt creator burde du bare kunne trykke på build knappen, og så trykke på run bagefter
<kristian-aalborg> kan du få det til at køre?
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, rolig nu - den er ved at oversætte - det tager tid
<kristian-aalborg> no prob
<MikeDK> kristian-aalborg, check eventuelt om du har qt4-qmake installeret
<kristian-aalborg> det har jeg
<kristian-aalborg> men fandt nogen andre qt-pakker som måske er relevante, så dem henter jeg nu
<MikeDK> god idé
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, har kørt den - den siger  først at den mangler en fil og så en anden, og seg faulter den
<kristian-aalborg> smukt :(
<lars_t_h> kan lige eksperimentere lidt - der findes en kommando der kan aflure hvad den gerne vil (i hvilken mappe den kigger i)
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, ^
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: det er ikke jordens undergang og jeg skal snart i seng
<lars_t_h> ok. kristian-aalborg
<lars_t_h> kan ikke huske hvad den kommando hedder så jeg skal lige kigge i links
<kristian-aalborg> man kan sige mange gode ting om libs... men når de først beslutter sig for at drille...
<lars_t_h> strace hedder den kristian-aalborg
<kristian-aalborg> ah ja
<lars_t_h> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man1/strace.1.html
 * kristian-aalborg har installeret cirka 800 mb der hedder noget med "qt"
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, nu har jeg log fil af den. 512000+ tegn
<kristian-aalborg> oy gevalt
<kristian-aalborg> jeg fik også en log med strace, men den var nonsens
<kristian-aalborg> eller, det var den selvfølgelig ikke, men ikke noget jeg får set på i dag
#ubuntu-dk 2011-02-27
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, jeg er lunken ved et program - der er et sted hvor den laver getpid
<kristian-aalborg> mener du, at der er fusk ved det? eller bare dårligt lavet?
<lars_t_h> jeg kan se at forsøger at tilgå en masse den ikke må - den forventes sikkert at den kører med root rettigheder men det vil jeg ikke anbefale dig
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, den dør iøvrigt således.
<lars_t_h> write(2, "BVH::removeNoSLNodes()\n", 23) = 23
<lars_t_h> --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---
<lars_t_h> +++ killed by SIGSEGV +++
<kristian-aalborg> hm, det kan jeg ikke umiddelbart genkende
<kristian-aalborg> jeg skal bruge et program hvor jeg kan posere nogle figurer og så tage et snapshot af det - det er ikke fordi det nødvendigvis skal være det her
<kristian-aalborg> men det virker
<kristian-aalborg> ups
<kristian-aalborg> det virker nogenlunde enkelt, skulle der stå
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, Den starter med en masse at den ikke kan finde utallge mængder af filer og så får den "ressource not available", hvilket den får fordi den ikke har nok rettigheder
<lars_t_h> (min erfaring)
<lars_t_h> til sidst dør den så som beskrevet
<kristian-aalborg> hurm
<lars_t_h> nå jeg sletter den ...
<kristian-aalborg> ja, gør det
<kristian-aalborg> men tak alligevel - det er da et plaster på såret at andre heller ikke kan få det til at virke
<lars_t_h> slettet
<kristian-aalborg> jeg går i seng
<kristian-aalborg> nat nat
<Ubuntubruger7> nogle herinde der har erfaring med at opgradere fra ubuntu til ubuntu studio?
<Ubuntubruger7> hej alle!
<Ubuntubruger1> hallo alle der kan dansk
<Ubuntubruger1> har et problem med at installere ubuntu 10.10 inside windowsxppro
<Ubuntubruger7> jeg har installeret ubuntu 10.10 derefter opgraderet til ubuntu studio med hjælp fra denne side: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu og den påstår at compiz fusion er installeret, men jeg kan ikke finde configurationen nogen steder???
<Ubuntubruger7> ALT hjælp vil blive værdsat
<oleoz7t> er der nogen der ved hvorfor ubuntu 10.10 nægter qt blive installeret inside xppro  ingen problemer med 10.04
<oleoz7t> ubuntubruger7  det kan jeg åbenbart ikke godaften
<Ubuntubruger7> det plejer at tage 10 minutter før man får svar ;)
<Ubuntubruger7> ole>> har du prøvet at søge på google?
<oleoz7t> jeps og en god ven frank damgård siger at jeg skal vente til næste ubuntuudgivelse  han er ret vaks
<oleoz7t> 7 jeg bruge alternativ og fik da installeret en HEL 10.10 på en computer men uden xppro
<oleoz7t> 7 ok med at svar kommer sent
<Ubuntubruger7> altså jeg har installeret ubuntu 10.10 desktop og syntes selv bedre om den tidligere version
<oleoz7t> 7 ja det har jeg også men på een af mine maskiner går det ikke hm
<oleoz7t> 7 10.10 er meget fin
<Ubuntubruger7> jeg er ikke selv den store ubuntu guru, jeg tror desværre ikke jeg kan være den store hjælp, jeg mangler selv assistance ;)
<oleoz7t> 7 på 2 af mine maskiner kører xppro og 10.10 sammen uden problemer
<oleoz7t> 7 ja ok er dog kommet meget langt og kan nu lave lidt c programmering
<Ubuntubruger7> skummelt.. det kan være noget af indmaden ikke stemmer overens med systemerne
<oleoz7t> 7  er dog 75 år men det betyder åbenbart ikke noget
<oleoz7t> 7 Frank damgår siger det måske kan være konflikt med mit grafikkort hm
<Ubuntubruger7> det kunne jo godt tænkes
<Ubuntubruger7> og 75 år..
<oleoz7t> 7  men nu har jeg da en komplet 10.10 alene om 160 GB
<Ubuntubruger7> hold da op :P
<Ubuntubruger7> respekt til dig, mine egne forældre på 55 kan knapt nok tænde deres windows pc
<oleoz7t> 7  det drejer sig om et enormt tålmodighedproblem
<oleoz7t> 7 Tak men det har ski osse kostet megen tid
<oleoz7t> 7  oz7t er mit radiokaldesignal
<Ubuntubruger7> jeg bliver desværre nødt til at smutte Ole, men held og lykke med dit dualboot ! :)
<oleoz7t> 7 kører svxlink som den eneste i danmark så noget har jeg da fået ud af det. Kender du svxlink?
<Ubuntubruger7> nej desværre
<oleoz7t> 7 det er et kommunikationsprogram for radioamatører
<Ubuntubruger7> ok - sikke en hobby ;) Men som sagt bliver nødt til at smutte - Held og lykke Ole!
<oleoz7t> j7  jeg kan fra min bil tale med radioamatører i hele verden
<oleoz7t> 7 kik for sjov skyld i google under echolink  samt svxlink i linux  ret spændende
<oleoz7t> 7 ok men tak fordi du svarede
<oleoz7t> nich ole_oz7t
<oleoz7t> er der nogen der evnt ved noget om dualboot med ubuntu 10.10 og xppro
<oleoz7t> nick ole_oz7t
<oleoz7t> hm man kan måske ikke ændre sit nicknavn
<oleoz7t> nick ole_oz6oh
#ubuntu-dk 2012-02-20
<razor85> ?spørgsmål Hvordan logger jeg på VNC (vnc4server) som normal bruger, og ikke root?
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål. er der nogle af jer der har erfaringer med 11.10 og så det klassiske gnome look?
<pixiarvai> nikolaj_basher, jeg har gnome 3 på 11.10 , men det er ikke helt som Gnome2
<nikolaj_basher> pixiarvai, det er fordi jeg ikke synes om det nye søge koncept når man skal navigerer rundt, vil gerne have en menu
<nikolaj_basher> i 11.04 kunne man under opstart sætte den til classic det synes jeg nemlig ikke jeg har set i 11.10
<pixiarvai> jeg mener heller ikke at det er med mere
<pixiarvai> gnome-shell hedder den
<pixiarvai> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<pixiarvai> lidt om det her http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=15546&p=102330&hilit=gnome+shell#p102330
<nikolaj_basher> pixiarvai, tak for tippet læser lige om det
<nikolaj_basher> pixiarvai, så lige at xubuntu kunne være en oplagt løsning
<pixiarvai> ja, jeg overvejer det også selv, for jeg kan ikke lide Unity (og jeg har faktisk givet det en chance i flere mdr nu)
<pixiarvai> men jeg spurgte lidt til det på VUC, og de kunne alle bedre lide Unity ift. G3
<nikolaj_basher> hvilken VUC går du på? for der hvor jeg går er der godt nok ingen der bruger det
<nikolaj_basher> altså Linux
<pixiarvai> nykøbing falster
<nikolaj_basher> JEg synes xubuntu er oplagt, vil installere det i en virtuelbox for lige at teste det, tror jeg skifter til det
<pixiarvai> nå ok .... de bruger det heller ikke. jeg viste dem begge miljøer, og de kunne bedst lide unity
<TLE> pixiarvai: synes nu ellers at Unity begynder at se mere spændende ud med the HUD
<pixiarvai> min pc skal ikke se spændene ud, den skal arbejde hehe
<pixiarvai> der er for mange småfejl i unity. jeg er lidt træt af det efterhånden
<TLE> jeg er fuldstændig enig i at der er for mange småfejl i Unity, alderen taget i betragtning, men jeg mente nu også at HUD ser spændende præcis i produktivitetssammenhæng
<pixiarvai> er HUD ikke "bare" en søgefunktion ?
<decibyte> når først hud bliver lidt mere moden, så bliver det en killah feature
<TLE> jo, det er en søgefunktion i menuerne
<decibyte> pixiarvai: joeh... den søger i det aktive vindues menuer
<TLE> men det kan også godt vise sig at blive uendeligt nyttigt, med mindre man altid kun bruger de 3 samme programmer
<pixiarvai> jeg regner med at min 10.04 skal afløses af enten xubuntu eller debian, jeg bliver aldrig glad for unity
<pixiarvai> men indrømmet at det ser skideflot ud, ingen tvivl om det
<dmcn> prøv evt. linux mint :)
<pixiarvai> mint er noget man spiser hehe
<dmcn> det er jeg selv skiftet til - at jeg så har planer om at skifte til OS X er noget helt andet, det kan jo være du bliver glad for mint alligevel ;)
<pixiarvai> xubuntu og en I7 cpu er nok sjovt :D
<pixiarvai> man må da også kunne få en ppa til at installere gnome2 i 11.10
<TLE> pixiarvai: jeg tror problemet er at med undtagelse af af den her forgrening af Gnome 2, (som vist ikke har ret mange udvikler resourcer), er der vist ikke ret megen interesser for at vedligeholde en GNOME 2 variant fremover
<TLE> jeg tror vejen frem, hvis du vil blive på et GNOME baseret system, er at finde et rent GNOME3 baseret men som har et tema som minder om GNOME 2
<decibyte> der var også dem der forkede g2 og kaldte det mate. ved ikke hvor meget liv der er i det: http://mate-desktop.org/
<TLE> det var det jeg hentydede til
<TLE> tror bare ikke på at det overlever ret længe
<TLE> ikke Xfce ved siden af
<TLE> ikke MED Xfce ..
<TLE> gnome 2 tema til gnome er vist det der hedder cinnemon
<TLE> til gnome3
<decibyte> nok ikke. men prisværdigt at nogen gør forsøget. ikke at jeg selv er interesseret. jeg er en af de (tilsyneladende) få der er fint tilfreds med unity.
<pixiarvai> der er nu mange i forum som er glade for unity, så overall var de nok valgt det rigtige at satse på... at jeg så ikke kan lide det er måske fordi at jeg er gammeldags hehe
<nikolaj_basher> synes bare menu systemet er besværligt i ubuntu 11.10
<TLE> decibyte: jeg kan nu også godt lide det, bortset fra som sagt at jeg synes der er for mange fejl i, alderen taget i betragtning, men det får de forhåbentligt rette op  på
<decibyte> TLE: det kan der være noget om. til gengæld synes jeg det giver mig en masse jeg ikke havde før. så det går nogenlunde lige op.
<decibyte> TLE: ikke at det skal være en undskyldning for ikke at rette fejlene.
<TLE> decibyte: ja bestemt :: nej bestemt ikke
<decibyte> nikolaj_basher: altså med de der lenses?
<nikolaj_basher> ja, og man skal søge sig frem til alt, hvor man ikke bare kan vælge, kan godt se fordelen med at man har sine genveje i menuen
<nikolaj_basher> decibyte, synes bare en menu er let og simpel
<TLE> en anden ting som jeg synes jeg mangler er et værktøj til at tweake søgningerne i sine linser
<TLE> f.eks. afspiller jeg altid musik albumvis, så derfor er jeg ikke interesseret i at se søgeresultater på enkelte filer i musiklinsen
<decibyte> nikolaj_basher: det er helt sikkert en smagssag. jeg er vildt glad for den her find as yout type tilgang. men forstår godt at det er irriterende hvis man skal have fat i noget man _ikke_ kan huske hvad hedder.
<TLE> og når (hvis) der kommer en kontaktlinse (er der måske allerede), kunne jeg også godt tænke mig at klikke på en kontakt åbner en chat med vedkommende i stedet for at vise mig hans informatio ni gnome-contacts, sådan som det er i GNOME3
<nikolaj_basher> men det er jo lige som dengang men skiftede fra xp til windows 7
<pixiarvai> xp>win7 er ikke så slemt ... bare vent til w8 kommer, så skal i hører balladen hehe
<decibyte> haha
<pixiarvai> folk får et chok
<nikolaj_basher> Gammeldags eller ej, vil teste xubuntu :-)
<nikolaj_basher> pixiarvai, Jeg har installeret xubuntu.
<nikolaj_basher> Det virker faktisk rigtig godt, på mange punkter og jeg kan godt anbefale det. Hvis man søger en mere alm. desktop version, som "klassisk"
<ahf> soren: hvad saa, skulle du ikke lige snuppe en talk til OSD? :-P
<soren> ahf: Jeg melder pas denne gang. Beklager.
<ahf> soren: oki, det er i orden :-)
#ubuntu-dk 2012-02-21
<arlo> hey er da nogle
<Ubuntubruger6> Hey, er da nogle af jer med fit pc 2 ?
<stix> fit pc 2 - hvad er det?
<Ubuntubruger6> En lille maskine
<Ubuntubruger6> http://www.google.dk/imgres?q=fit+pc+2&um=1&hl=da&sa=N&biw=1280&bih=711&tbm=isch&tbnid=IPH-buP-D-EzgM:&imgrefurl=http://www.fit-pc.dk/&docid=WQ0zbSu1DCxM-M&imgurl=http://www.fit-pc.dk/images/800px-Hands.jpg&w=800&h=324&ei=6mBDT9q-Ho_ssgaT9fnoBA&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=480&sig=106876908785420471555&page=1&tbnh=83&tbnw=206&start=0&ndsp=15&ved=0CEAQrQMwAA&tx=117&ty=50
<skumlesen> jeg har ikke sådan en, men har installeret ubuntu på en tilsvarende maskine
<skumlesen> fit pc 2 ser mere smart ud, og er det måske også; men anyway http://www.danbit.dk/produkter/0204.phtml
<dmcn> jeg ligger inde med en gammel 600 mhz passivt kølet itx-thingie, hvis nogen vil kaste et par håndører efter den slags :)
<stix> aha, en headless ting
<stix> jeg har rodet en del med soekris og har også en alix3d2, men har altid brugt debian og freebsd på dem
<stix> en enkelt gang centos på en soekris
<jarlen> Jeg køber Debian på min eee-box
<jarlen> kører, mest, selvfølgelig
<decibyte> hehe
<Ubuntubruger6> Mit problem ligger i at jeg skal have lyd ud via min fladskærm
<Ubuntubruger6> en samsung lcdf
<Ubuntubruger6> Har et HDMI fra Fit pc til Skærmen
<TLE> Ubuntubruger6: hvilken fit-pc har du?
<Ubuntubruger6> fit pc 2
<TLE> jeg mener ikke at fit-pc2 understøtter lyd ud via hdmi under linux
<Ubuntubruger6> Hvad med Windows 7?
<TLE> prøv evt. at google det
<TLE> aner det ikke
<TLE> som kanalnavnet antyder er windowssupport ikke det vi er bedst til
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger6: http://www.fit-pc.com/wiki/index.php?title=Fit-PC2_FAQ#Can_I_use_fit-PC2_with_a_large-screen_TV.3F
<Ubuntubruger6>  cable and needs to be connected to the analog audio input, hvad menes der med analog audio input er ikke så meget inde i deT?
<Ubuntubruger6> tak for linket dmp, meget brugbart.
<TLE> Ubuntubruger6: analoge output er det der kommer ud via jack-stikket
<Ubuntubruger6> Aha,
<Ubuntubruger6> Så hvad er min løsning i dette tilfælde?
<TLE> hvis din skærm accepterer analog ind, kan du trække et jack-til-jack stik ved siden af dit hdmi kabel
<TLE> MEN
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger6, den simple løsning er at finde et kabel, der lader dig inputte billede fra HDMI og lyd fra jack-stikket, og som outputter det samlet i HDMI
<TLE> dmcn: kan man det? jeg troede at lyden i hdmi er digital, kontra analog i jack stikket
<Ubuntubruger6> Når du mener et lyd kabel, fra fitpc 2 til skærmen ?
<TLE> ja, men har du prøvet af afspille video?
<TLE> for der har i lang tid været problemer med at der ikke fandtes nogen god grafikkortdriver til nyere linuxdistributioner
<Ubuntubruger6> Ja når det Windows 7 så kører det altid :-)
<Ubuntubruger6> Ej :-)
<Ubuntubruger6> Den kører Windows - da den er til familien.
<Ubuntubruger6> Kan nogle se om hvor jack stikket skal sidde http://www.fit-pc.com/web/fit-pc/fit-pc2i-specifications/ ?
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger6, SPDIF/lineout
<Ubuntubruger6> Plejer alle nye Samsung LCD at have noget output som standard?
<ahf> soren: nu ved jeg godt at du ikke er hos canonical mere, men er canonical et firma der deltager i diverse konferencer rundt omkring i europa eller er de meget selektive med det?
<soren> ahf: Det er ikke noget, de har gjort synderligt meget i, nej.
<ahf> soren: oki
#ubuntu-dk 2012-02-22
<Ubuntubruger6> hej
<Ubuntubruger6> jeg har en printer jeg ikke kan scanner til at virke i ubuntu 11.10 med gnome 3
<Ubuntubruger6> det er en hp45000
<Ubuntubruger6> hp4500
<cromag> har du tilføjet den ?
<Ubuntubruger6> ja det har jeg
<cromag> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/10/first-30-days-with-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelotday-four/
<cromag> kan det bruges ?
<Ubuntubruger6> og kan godt printe ud på den
<cromag> oh
<cromag> jeg læste forkert..
<cromag> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
<cromag> det ?
<Ubuntubruger6> tak jeg prøver det lige
<Ubuntubruger6> 1000 tk det virkede tak for det
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål er der nogle af jeg der har arbejdet med LVM, har lige lavet min første installation og det er ret overkommeligt når man lige kommer igang, men er det en fordel at opdele dem i små logiske volumer?
<Ubuntubruger6> test
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål næsten ingen erfaring med ubuntu - hvor læser jeg noget om det?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-02-23
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål, jeg har problemer med at installere software, som er endel at ubuntu softwarecenter, findes der et sted for der er en list over nogle repositories som er pålidelige?
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: Var det ikke bedre at løse problemet ? Jeg har stort set aldrig problemer med de officielle repositories.
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], hvordan griber jeg det an? er helt på bar bund, for den siger bare den ikke kan installere det. Paster lige outputtet
<bmonkj> [dmp], +1, nikolaj_basher under installation har man valgt land såvidt jeg husker, men jeg er så ikke så stor fan af software centeret, og bruger altid synaptic og apt-get når jeg skal installere
<bmonkj> nikolaj_basher, men din sources list ligger under, /etc/apt/sources.list
<nikolaj_basher> bmonkj, I know :-)
<bmonkj> nikolaj_basher, er det en god software log du har i software center, hver gang jeg har problemer er shellen (apt-get install whatever) altid det som giver mig mest klarhed over hvad problemet er...
<bmonkj> nikolaj_basher, man kunne da godt hente fra et andet sted, men det er næppe det som er problemet tænker jeg. (de,uk) hvad ved jeg
<nikolaj_basher> bmonkj, arhh det vil jeg lige huste
<nikolaj_basher> huske
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], bmonkj, Jeg fandt en kilde der var udkommenteret default, og det var den der indholdte kilden til den software jeg installerede, da jeg afkommenterde den og apt-get update så duede det
<bmonkj> :)
<nikolaj_basher> SÃ¥ det var grundet til jeg kunne se softwaren men ikke installere den.
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], :-)
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: total win :)
<Ubuntubruger7> Hello, er da nogle aktive?
<Ubuntubruger7> Lige nu ihvertfald
<[dmp]> Nej
<bmonkj> mere passive...
<Ubuntubruger7> Problemer ligger i at jeg prøver at streame
<Ubuntubruger7> Streame fra dette link http://ptv.com.pk/ptvhome-live.asp
<Ubuntubruger7> via vlc men ved ikke hvordan ?
<Ubuntubruger7> Er da nogle af jer der er kode nørder
<bmonkj> det ligner noget flash stream men det er ikke lige noget der på de første par forsøg gider åbne i vlc
<[dmp]> maaske virker; vlc rtmp://live.server4sale.com/live/PTVhome
<bmonkj> hvem i alverden vil også se parkistansk live tv der hakker....
<jarlen> Folk med interesse for Pakistansk TV, og ikke nogen ordentlige alternativer?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-02-24
<nikolaj_basher> Spørgsmål, hvad er og gør gnome-shell?
<nikolaj_basher> set iforhold til ubuntu 11.10
<OZ8AAZ> exit
<OZ8AAZ> quit
<kasperd> Er her nogen som ved om man kan få iptables til at lave DNAT/SNAT uden at samtidigt lave connection tracking? Jeg har prøvet med NOTRACK, men så bliver pakkerne bare sendt igennem helt uden NAT.
#ubuntu-dk 2012-02-25
<Ubuntubruger8> ?sprøgsmål:  Jeg prøver at installere min Laserprinter Canon 7200C som netwerksprinter. Driveren er installeret, Jeg kan finde printeren i opsætningen og tilføje, men der sker intet. nogen som kan hjælpe mig?
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg er ny på linux
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, du har installeret CUPS, Common UNIX Printing System?, og gået til hhtp://localhost:631/ ?
<lars_t_h> på den side kan du snakke med CUPS servicen på din Ubuntu, og konfigurere printeren
<lars_t_h> GNOME har oget et værktøj til CUPS der måske er mere brugervenligt
<Ubuntubruger8> den der l har jeg ikkeovalhost
<Ubuntubruger8> localhost:631. hvor skal det stå?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, du har altid localhost = 127.0.0.1 der betyder IP adressen til mig selv på en maskine
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, i en browser
<lars_t_h> hvor ville du ellers putte en URL ind
<lars_t_h> En browser er f.eks, Firefox, Chrome, Chromium, Miredo etc
<Ubuntubruger8> hmm ok
<Ubuntubruger8> hmm vil du mit til at skrive hhtp://localhost:631/ i browser linien? Det får mig kun linket til google...
<Ubuntubruger8> CUPS og Common er definitiv installeret
<SLayeRDK> der er en fejl i linket
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, er du sikker på at CUPS er startet
<Ubuntubruger8> mugen@mugen-P6618:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd status           /usr/sbin/ccpd: 3440
<lars_t_h> SLayeRDK, det er rigt , det skal være http
<lars_t_h> *rigtigt
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, så det er http://localhost:631/
<Ubuntubruger8> ok er på
<lars_t_h> i fanevladet printers kan du se dem du har installeret
<lars_t_h> *fanebladet
<lars_t_h> og i Administration kan du tilføje en ny
<lars_t_h> du skal bruge dit brugerenavn og tilhørende kodeord, brugeren skal være med i Admin gruppen (skal kunne lave en sudo, hvis kode er korrekt)
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg kan se min
<Ubuntubruger8> og den viser også alle printforsøg som udført. Min printer står bare alligevel helt stille.
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, fint så kan CUPS snakke med den, prøv at tilføje den i dit system så
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, de kan være at din printer er miskonfigureret
<lars_t_h> er den klar til at modtage prints?
<Ubuntubruger8> ja
<lars_t_h> har du testet at du kan printe direkte til den med en computere tilkoblet?
<lars_t_h> uden netværk forstås
<Ubuntubruger8> nej
<Ubuntubruger8> Men havde før haft helt med at få den til at køre.
<lars_t_h> ok gør det først, for det viser om det er et netværksproblem, eller printeren der ikke vil
<Ubuntubruger8> Ved at følge en beskrivelse fra nettet.
<Ubuntubruger8> Men efter restart virkede det ikke.
<lars_t_h> hvonår før?
<lars_t_h> Det skal nøjagtig samme miljø, elelrs kan du ikke bruge det test-resultat
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg havde installeret mit system på ny af anden grundt og nu forsøgt at få det hele til at glide automatisk
<Ubuntubruger8> :)
<lars_t_h> *ellers
<Ubuntubruger8> Der er jo den grafiske løsning i Unity
<lars_t_h> nå sådan
<Ubuntubruger8> Printer bliver fundet udenproblemer og tilført.
<Ubuntubruger8> URI er: socket://192.168.0.100:9100
<Ubuntubruger8> Det virkede heller ikke før.
<lars_t_h> Så du har ladet CUPS tilføje den?
<Ubuntubruger8> Men det kørt under en instilling som  localhost://....et eller andet nummer
<Ubuntubruger8> ikke sikkert.
<lars_t_h> ikke forstået
<Ubuntubruger8> ja
<Ubuntubruger8> Trykkede jo bare tilføj
<lars_t_h> Du går ind på http://localhost:631/admin og der har du trykket på "tilføj Printer" kappen?
<Ubuntubruger8> Man kan ikke sende screenshots her, vel?
<Ubuntubruger8> nej
<lars_t_h> kun som links til en pastebin
<lars_t_h> ok, det skal du gøre
<Ubuntubruger8> Men jeg kan prøve at slette den tidligere og så gør det over localhost:631
<Ubuntubruger8> ok
<lars_t_h> Det er ok også at gøre det via et program der snakker med CUPS
<lars_t_h> har du gjort det i stedet
<lars_t_h> ?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, ^
<Ubuntubruger8> Tror jeg.
<Ubuntubruger8> I Unity når du trykker knappen helt til højre og vælger "Printer"
<Ubuntubruger8> gør det over localhost nu. Som CAPT driver? der er et udvalg jeg ikke rigtig kan forholde mig til.
<lars_t_h> Jeg har Maverick og ved ikke hvordan man gør i Unity
<Ubuntubruger8> Vi gør det bare på ny.
<lars_t_h> Har du prøvet - fra http://localhost:631/admin at trykke på "Find new printers"
<Ubuntubruger8> hvilket URI skal jeg bruge?
<Ubuntubruger8> nej...jeg prøver...
<Ubuntubruger8> haha....det er på tysk hos mig. LOL
<lars_t_h> http://localhost:631/admin
<Ubuntubruger8> Skal der være flugeben hos øh...fritagelse?
<Ubuntubruger8> frigøre?
<Ubuntubruger8> Den er fundet automatisk
<lars_t_h> lige et øjeblok, skal lige finde cups manual
<Ubuntubruger8> hvor finder jeg PPD filen?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, på openprintingsystem.org - ellers sådan noget
<lars_t_h> jeg fandt http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting/database/cupsdocumentation
<lars_t_h> og den snakker også om en PPD fil, jeg finder lige det rigitge link
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, kig her: http://www.openprinting.org/printers/manufacturer/Canon
<Ubuntubruger8> ahhh der er et udvalg i CUPS.... men forskellige versioner. Er det ligemeget med US JP eller UK. Kan ikke se en forskell og der er 2 af hver
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, fandt et godt link: http://www.benoitvidis.com/2011/11/install-a-canon-lbp7200cdn-printer-on-ubuntu-11-10-64bits/
<lars_t_h> :)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, kør den bunke terminal kommandoer ^
<Ubuntubruger8> :) ok, hvor skal jeg starte?
<lars_t_h> fra toppen :)
<Ubuntubruger8> installeret er den jo. Mon ikke der fra Nr. 2?
<lars_t_h> start terminalen
<Ubuntubruger8> ok
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, det er vigtigt at du ikke afbryder terminalkommandoer der arbejer i pakkesystemet, ellers kan pakkesystemet blive kvadret
<lars_t_h> Nu kører du sudo add-apt-repository ppa:michael-gruz/canon
<Ubuntubruger8> ups nu var jeg lidt hurtig og er kørt sudo apt-get update $ sudo apt-get install cndrvcups-common cndrvcups-capt
<Ubuntubruger8> begge ok.
<lars_t_h> sudo spørger efter dit kodeord, skriv det, der skrives ikke noget i terminalen imens du skriver , men det modtages,tryk påretur/enter tasten når du er færdig med at skrive koderdet
<Ubuntubruger8> sudo apt-get update $ sudo apt-get install cndrvcups-common cndrvcups-capt
<lars_t_h> du skal ikke skrive $
<lars_t_h> det er kommando promten
<Ubuntubruger8> ok det er jeg med på.
<lars_t_h> fik du skrevet første kommando?
<Ubuntubruger8> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut        Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig cndrvcups-capt ist schon die neueste Version. cndrvcups-common ist schon die neueste Version. 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<Ubuntubruger8> Unskyld mit system er tysk. :)
<lars_t_h> du bruger tysk ubuntu?
<lars_t_h> hehe
<Ubuntubruger8> ja...bare for at holde mig opdateret i mit sprogbrug
<lars_t_h> kan lidt tysk der rigtigt ud
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, du skal sådan se bare køre alle punkterne dernedad på den side, og uden den der $
<Ubuntubruger8> Kan man ikke bruge shortcuts i terminalen?
<lars_t_h> shortcuts
<Ubuntubruger8> Ctrl+V?
<Ubuntubruger8> Copy past
<Ubuntubruger8> paste
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, det er shift+insert i stedet
<Ubuntubruger8> ahhh
<lars_t_h> eller muneu: rediger -> indsæt, men den første er nemmere
<Ubuntubruger8> sudo /usr/sbin/lpadmin -p LSB7200C -m CNCUPSLBP7200CCAPTK.ppd -v ccpd://localhost:59787 -E lpadmin: Bad device-uri scheme "ccpd".
<Ubuntubruger8> :(
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, hmm vi må gå ind til http://localhost:631/admin og trykke på "add printer"
<Ubuntubruger8> ok
<lars_t_h> lpadmin kan ikke lude at du skriver ccpd
<lars_t_h> *lide
<Ubuntubruger8> Aner ikke hvad det betyder..hehe men det lyder ikke godt.
<Ubuntubruger8> skal jeg gøre det automatisk?
<Ubuntubruger8> Printer er i listen...
<lars_t_h> jeg har mine anelser: det er navnet på etn protokol, og lpadmin ved ikke hvad man mener med ccpd, lpadmin/CUPS er sikkert blevet opdateret så den protokol er deprecated
<lars_t_h> så skal du bare tilføje den
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, den står ud for "Discovered Network Printers" ikke sandt?
<Ubuntubruger8> ok
<lars_t_h> hvis den gør det, kilikker du bare der og trykker "continue"
<Ubuntubruger8> ok
<Ubuntubruger8> ok
<Ubuntubruger8> ja
<lars_t_h> Har du Windows eller mac os X fandt jeg lige noget hvordan det gøres der: http://jacksonengineering.net/proj_cups.php
<Ubuntubruger8> Hvad skal URL være til den?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, problemet for mig at jeg ikke har en fysisk printer, kun en PDF printer til CUPS, så du kan måske forsætte med den her: http://www.ist.aau.dk/guides/print/add-printer-in-non-windows-cups/
<lars_t_h> det er fra Alborg uni og giver en ide om hvad man sak lave
<lars_t_h> */sak/skal
<Ubuntubruger8> cool. Det ser ud til at være et godt link. Jeg prøver. Tusind tak for din tid!!!!!
<Ubuntubruger8> Tror jeg fifler lidt rundt i det jeg har fået af det. Det skal nok lykkes på et tidspunkt. :)
<lars_t_h> mere her: http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/peripherals/printer-cups.html.en#AEN268
<lars_t_h> de ser ud til at den der PPD fil er vigtig
<Ubuntubruger8> ja...tak igen
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, der er 3 programmer du kan bruge det er: gtklp, qtcups, og xpp
<lars_t_h> du kan prøve at installere de 3 apkker og se om de er en bedre hjælp
<lars_t_h> *s/apkker/pakker
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg mener at jeg har de pakker. Hvor kan jeg tjekke det?
#ubuntu-dk 2013-02-18
<Ubuntubruger8> Hej jeg er nu bruger af Ubuntu, men indtil videre utrolig tilfreds med funktionalitetten og udtrykket. Jeg har en Lenovo Thinkpad Egde s430, som jeg er meget glad for. Men der er opstået et problem. Mit touchpad virker lige pludselig ikke, er der nogen der har en løsning på dette problem? På forhånd tak
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål Hej jeg er nu bruger af Ubuntu, men indtil videre utrolig tilfreds med funktionalitetten og udtrykket. Jeg har en Lenovo Thinkpad Egde s430, som jeg er meget glad for. Men der er opstået et problem. Mit touchpad virker lige pludselig ikke, er der nogen der har en løsning på dette problem? På forhånd tak
#ubuntu-dk 2013-02-21
<Ubuntubruger5> hej hvad skal man vælge af distribution 32 eller 64 bit de anbefaler jo 32  har iøvrigt en Intel Corei5
<Ubuntubruger5> eller spurgt på en anden måde, er det vigtig at vælge den rigtige i forhold til systemet
<Ubuntubruger5> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger2> Hvad bruger man en hjmmserver til?
#ubuntu-dk 2013-02-24
<louisdk> Hej.
<kristian-aalborg> godaften
<kristian-aalborg> jarlen, ping
<jarlen> sup?
<kristian-aalborg> er du god til PDF og ting, der skal trykkes?
<jarlen> nej
<kristian-aalborg> fair nok :)
<jarlen> Jeg er ikke designer
#ubuntu-dk 2014-02-18
<Ubuntubruger2> Er der nogen?
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål Jeg har brændt en installations CD. Når jeg forsøger at køre den får jeg meddelelsen "Invalid or corrupt kernel image" hvorefter den "forsøger igen" og jeg ender med en skærm med forskellige valgmuligheder.
#ubuntu-dk 2014-02-19
<Ubuntubruger1> spørgsmål
#ubuntu-dk 2014-02-22
<Ubuntubruger6> hmm
<SokkaDiSokk> Er der nogen meget simpel måde, hvor jeg kan se hvilken DNS server jeg bruger, og hvor jeg kan se hvilken DHCP server har givet mig den IP jeg kører med ? ... På windows kan ipconfig /all klare det, men det ser ikke ud til at ifconfig kan klare det. Nogen der har et alternativ ?
<andlo> SokkaDiSokk: cat /etc/resolv.conf viser dine nameservere
<SokkaDiSokk> yes, der var den. Og /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.leases viser DHCP Serveren. Takker
<SokkaDiSokk> ?spørgsmål IP Tables igen. Den eneste forskæl imellem at køre en linje for at få noget i IP Tables, istedet for at sætte den ind i etc/rc.local er vel at hvis jeg smider den i etc/rc.local så vil den starte op hver gang .. og hvis jeg kun kører linjen, så er det kun indtil næste restart. Er det korrekt ?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-02-23
<SokkaDiSokk> Hej. Jeg har fået en skoleopgave, hvor jeg skal forklare hvad chroot er for noget, og principperne bag ved. Er der nogen derhar et bud  hvilke principper det kan menes ?
<Da_Sokk> Jeg har fået en skoleopgave, hvor jeg bliver bedt om at forklare chroot, og principperne bagved. Nogen der har et bud på, hvilke principper her tales om ?
#ubuntu-dk 2015-02-16
<mofi> hi
#ubuntu-dk 2015-02-19
<AegNuddel> ok de hjaelper mig ikke i den engelske kanal.  maaske her kan de hjaelpe mig?
<AegNuddel> med min traadloest forbindning
<AegNuddel> en atheros
#ubuntu-dk 2017-02-21
<scootergrisen> Ved i hvordan vi får den danske oversættelse med i Ubuntu ISO-filerne? Sådan at det er på dansk når man tester live fremfor at man først skal ind og installere den danske oversættelse.
#ubuntu-dk 2017-02-23
<scootergrisen> Nogen der ved hvordan vi får dansk oversættelse med i Ubuntu ISO-filer så Ubuntu kan testes live på dansk uden at skulle ind og installere dansk og logge ud og ind osv.
#ubuntu-dk 2017-02-24
<Ubuntubruger2> Help Har de sidste dage forsøgt at downloade Ubuntu men får beskeden The requested URL /16.04/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso was not found on this server.
<cgt> hvor finder du linket som giver fejlen?
<cgt> måske er det fordi du prøver at downloade en gammel version (16.04). Den nyeste LTS-udgave er 16.04.2. http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.2/ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<Ubuntubruger2> Her: https://ubuntudanmark.dk/download/
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg prøver. Tak for assistancen.
<cgt> Ja, downloadlinket på den side er forældet.
<Ubuntubruger2> Er det andet link til en dansk udgave?
<cgt> Nej
<cgt> Ingen af dem er danske udgaver
<Ubuntubruger2> Tak - og slut for denne gang.
#ubuntu-dk 2017-02-25
<scootergrisen> Kan i hjælpe med at få den danske oversættelse af unity osv. med i Ubuntu ISO filer så man kan teste Ubuntu live med dansk oversættelsen uden at man installere dansk i unity også logge ud og ind før det er på dansk
#ubuntu-dk 2018-02-21
<ole_denmark> er her nogen i dag ?
<ole_denmark> jeg har nemlig et spørgsmål vedrørende chrome
<ole_denmark> Nøh  ikke en sjæl
<ole_denmark> Er her stadig ikke nogen ??????????????
<ole_denmark> tavshedens kanal ???
#ubuntu-dk 2018-02-23
<ole_Denmark> er der liv her
<FrostEyes_P1> liv er måske lidt højt sat... :)
#ubuntu-dk 2019-02-19
<Ubuntubruger2> Hej, efter inst. af Ubuntu, virker snabel A ikke på mit tastatur
#ubuntu-dk 2020-02-20
<Lukasgn> Hey, får denne fejl når jeg prøver at installer xampp controle panal
<Lukasgn> ./xampp-linux-x64-7.4.2-0-installer.run: 1: ELF: not found
<Lukasgn> Nogle som ved hvordan man så fixer det/eller installer det igen?
<Lukasgn> Altså der er 10 her og ikke 1 har reageret!
<Lukasgn> !!!!!!!!!!
<Lukasgn> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HALLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
#ubuntu-dk 2020-02-23
<meka01> hej. har fået et usb drev, og når jeg dele det, virker det ikke som fx en mappe jeg deler fra skrivebordet :-)  er der nogen da kan hjælpe :-)
<IAmHal2000> meka01, kan du ikke uddybe en smule.
<meka01> Jo, når jeg trykker på højreklik på en mappe, -egenskaber - lokal netværksdeling - del denne mappe med gæsteradgang, så kan jeg se den mappe alle sted fx vlc med film :-)
<meka01> men når jeg gøre det samme med usb drev, så spøger den efter en kode :-)
<meka01> og jeg trykker mit brugernavn og adgangskode, men det virker ikke.
<meka01> håber du forstå hvad jeg mener  :-)
<IAmHal2000> Ja, nej eller det tror jeg nok.
<IAmHal2000> Har du prøvet med root
<meka01> hvorfor spøger den efter en kode når jeg dele mit usb drev, i forhold til når jeg dele en mappe fra skrivebord :-)
<IAmHal2000> Kan være et spørgsmål om hvordan den mounter drevet
<meka01> jeg er ikke den stæk bruger i det her, så ved ikke hvad du mener :-)
<meka01> hvad kunne jeg gøre/prøve :-)
<meka01> Der stå" SMB authentication required"
<IAmHal2000> 2 sekunder
<IAmHal2000> Har du root password?
<meka01> The computer "DELLLINUX) you are trying to connect to reauires authentication. Please provide a username (ideally a domain nameusing the format DOMAIN;username) and a password
<meka01> jeg har et password når jeg logger på, men har set den til at den automatisk logger ind.
<IAmHal2000> BBL - mad :)
<meka01> BBL - mad :-) . er ikke med ? :-)
<meka01> Er folk faldt i søvn jer inde :-)
